# My prayer - just a thought.



## Deleted member 8978 (Apr 28, 2017)

I am not sure if this would be officially a hobo's prayer, but it is the one I came up with, and it'll be my prayer:

Heavenly God,
As I prepare to take in another gift of adventure you have given me...
May the next train guide me through every twist and turn of negativity as it points me in a positive direction...
May the next train shine a light through all the darkness ahead of me - so I can finally see what all I gone blind to the whole time, and then some...
Per Matthew 6:13 in the bible, God, may the next train *deliver me from evil*, so I can finally put that behind me...
Last but not least, God, make this gift of adventure a blessing for me and an even bigger blessing for my people - strangers or otherwise - for I will serve them dearly within your precious name...
Amen to that.


----------



## f1ng3rz (Apr 28, 2017)

This is a traveler's grace I've used in the past:

For food, for clothing,
for life, for opportunity,
for friendship and fellowship,
we thank thee O Lord

@quad8 I like the emphasis yours has on adventure as a gift, and I'm especially grateful that you shared this. Whether you call it god, karma, or the universe, I think it's as important to thank the world for what it offers us as it is to thank the individual people that help us along the way


----------



## sd40chef (Apr 29, 2017)

Beautiful. To show deep gratitude for the greater power, whatever it is that gave us this life full of opportunity and adventure. Infinite gratitude for good health, food, air to breathe, water, love, people to share it all with and help eachother move forward in the positive direction. May we all cultivate inner peace.


----------



## Deleted member 8978 (Apr 29, 2017)

My take on the whole religion thing is that I would rather keep it to myself often and put it on the shelf. I begin to start focusing on three things: peace, diversity, and serving the less fortunate. Believers will forgive me later, I'm sure.


----------



## f1ng3rz (May 10, 2017)

palmazon said:


> Good works trump faith any day by my reckoning



Agreed, if faith doesn't lead to good works, what's the point? 

And if you do good works without faith, that's just as good.


----------

